# Jetta MK5 2007 1.4 TSI DUALCHARGER - LIMP MODE



## lu3bareta (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello,

Recently i bought a mk5 Jetta with dualcharged system. The following codes are showing (see the image).

I fixed some wiring issues and change a map sensor, the blowoff valve is new as well (Chinese) as soon as I reset the faults the car runs, build pressure normal, slight missfiring, no faults related to missfirings (new iridium oem plugs anyway). After couple days with the car parked, the engine light comes on and show these faults, the car wont rev above 3k or the supercharger dont kick in (Just the turbo sometimes). Anyone have experienced a similar situation?


----------

